# αποδύομαι



## tsioutsiou (Aug 19, 2009)

Το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει ακούσει το "έχω αποδυθεί σε αγώνα" ή εμένα δεν μου βγαίνει;


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2009)

Όχι, μόνο στον Γεωργακά — και με το παραπάνω του:

*αποδύομαι *[apo∂íome] ipf αποδυόμουν, aor αποδύθηκα (3sg αποδύθηκε & απεδύθη, subj αποδυθώ), pf & plupf έχω-είχα αποδυθεί (L)

divest o.s. of, cast or shake off (syn απεκδύω): είναι καιρός να αποδυθούμε την κοσμικότητα | για πρώτη φορά απεδύθη τελείως τον εαυτό του (Athanasiadis-N) | αφήνεται η φύσις να επιδειχθεί, μόλις αποδυθεί τα περιβλήματα των τεχνητών συνοικήσεων (Papatsonis) 
launch (o.s. into), engage in (syn απεκδύομαι 2 [απεκδύω]): ~ σε αγώνα, εκστρατεία, έρευνες, πάλη, προσπάθεια | η χώρα αποδύεται σε ιερό πόλεμο | οι κυβερνήτες θα αποδυθούν σε παράφρονες ενέργειες | άτομα και κοινότητες αποδύονται σε μια εξοντωτική κούρσα | πολλοί νέοι έχουν αποδυθεί στην αναζήτηση άλλων ιδανικών (Terzakis)
[fr kath αποδύω ← MG (9th c.), PatrG ← K (also pap), AG]


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 19, 2009)

αφήνεται η φύσις να επιδειχθεί, μόλις αποδυθεί τα περιβλήματα των τεχνητών συνοικήσεων (Papatsonis) 
φρἀση ο χριστιανός! :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει ακούσει το "έχω αποδυθεί σε αγώνα" ή εμένα δεν μου βγαίνει;


Ναι, αυτό λέγαμε κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=23597#post23597. Πάτα κι ένα "Αποστολή στα corpora", με την ευκαιρία. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, αυτό λέγαμε κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=23597#post23597. Πάτα κι ένα "Αποστολή στα corpora", με την ευκαιρία. :)



Χε, βλέπω αυτό που έλεγε ο nickel: _Δεν γνωρίζω και απεκδύομαι πάσης ευθύνης (αυτό το λημματογραφεί)._
Μη χάσουμε και δεν διασωθεί αυτή η σύνταξη με γενική :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2009)

Για την ακρίβεια, περιλαμβάνει και τη σαχλή σύνταξη με το «από» και κουβέντα για την αιτιατική (που ισχύει από τα παλιά, π.χ. _απεκδυσάμενοι τον παλαιόν άνθρωπον_):

απεκδύομαι [apekδíome] P : (λόγ.) στην έκφραση *~ από κάθε ευθύνη / κάθε ευθύνης*, αρνούμαι να αναλάβω την ευθύνη για κτ. [λόγ. < ελνστ. ἀπεκδύομαι]


----------



## stazybohorn (Jul 27, 2010)

Το Υπουργείο Παιδείας αποδύθηκε σε μία έντονη, σοβαρή και προσεκτική προσπάθεια...


----------



## tsiros (Jul 31, 2010)

κάπως σχετικό,

Αφού εν Κωνσταντινουπόλει πολύ διέπρεψε περί τήν φιλοσοφίαν καί τα ελληνικά γράμματα, υπεδύθη τον μοναστικόν τρίβωνα (Παπαδιαμάντης)

δεν τό 'ξερα ότι πάει κι' έτσι!


----------

